# Periods



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, me again!  

As you can prob remember, I had my daughter by emcs almost 8 weeks ago now. My lochia finally stopped on Tuesday, but now I've come on again today. Is this normal? Is it a period? Also, can I use tampons with this now? 

Thanks ladies, LMB x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

We only deal with 6 weeks post natal, but from personal experience, after my second section, it took 10 weeks for the lochia to stop. It's probably unlikely to be a period so soon after lochia stopping, and it's fairly common for it to stop and start even at this stage, so I would avoid using a tampon yet, and just see how it goes,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Just worry a bit that something has gone wrong inside as its quite heavy. Thanks for your reply x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

In that case Lmb I would advise discussing/ visiting GP just to be sure. It shouldn't really be heavy at this stage. 

Kaz xx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

OK thanks Kaz will see GP tomorrow when I take LO for her jabs x


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I know this isn't really your area but I'm desperate for some medical advice! The bleeding I had before stopped when my DD was 9 weeks and now she is 10 weeks it has come back again. Will see if I can get a GP appointment tomorrow but was hoping for some advice for now to help me sleep.

Thank you so much for all your help x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lmb

It could well be your period. I know your bleeding not long stopped. R u still breastfeeding? Totally or combing? 

No need to be concerned it isn't going to be anything worrying. Likely to just be hormonal. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok thanks Kaz. I am still breastfeeding with only one formula bottle before bed. Its actually stopped again this morning. It's just so confusing and worrying! Keep thinking my sections scar has ripped or something.   Ok well will see how things go today. Thanks again for your reply as always xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, don't worry, your section scar won't have ripped, you would have severe pain by now, and probably be in an extremely bad state. I think I've said before that it took about ten weeks for mine to stop, after it had been coming and going. If its still the same at about 12 weeks, or becomes much heavier before then, see your gp,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

OK Thanks Emilycaitlin.

You ladies have been so good to me and everyone else on FF, so a big thank you and   's your way x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Aww, thank you! One back to you!  ^hug me^


----------

